# Living in an RV/Van - Need help dealing with fur/shedding?



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey all. As some of you know, we've been living in my van, traveling the country for about a week now. Both dogs shed a good bit, but Jax sheds a whole not more and it's a whole lot more noticeable. Other than regularly brushing him, is there anything I can do to cut down on the shedding? Also does anyone have any tips for cleaning the fur? I feel like my van is absolutely covered in it. I cleaned like 2 days ago, and it's already an overwhelming mess again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fun times. Best tip I can give you for removing dog hair inside a vehicle is an old sock, slightly damp. Just run it over all upholstery and plastic. Works on the dogs to. Quality food helps minimize shedding but honestly when you live in a small area the hair is just crazy.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Especially at this time of year! I moved a baby gate a couple of days ago. Was just now running the sweeper around my kitchen, and moved the gate. The amount of dog hair that accumulated behind it in just 2 or 3 days was UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I think they also make "hair magnet" mitts just for this problem. 

But such is van life!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Fun times. Best tip I can give you for removing dog hair inside a vehicle is an old sock, slightly damp. Just run it over all upholstery and plastic. Works on the dogs to. Quality food helps minimize shedding but honestly when you live in a small area the hair is just crazy.


Unfortunately downgraded their food, at least in price. I think it's better than what they were on, but it's certainly not the highest quality food I've fed them. It's just super easy to find at tractor supplies across the country.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Walmart sells a food that is decent quality for cheap. I think it's called Pure Balance. 
I feel your pain. I am in a similar situation.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

A vac/blower could be a fast way to clean. Perhaps you could stop by a self-service car wash, with vacuums? Maybe truck stops have vacuums?

If your budget allows, you could purchase a little vehicle vacuum or a cordless tool-type vacuum.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

NaughtyNibbler said:


> A vac/blower could be a fast way to clean. Perhaps you could stop by a self-service car wash, with vacuums? Maybe truck stops have vacuums?


I think this sounds like a very practical idea. Such things are usually pretty easy to find and don't take up any extra space in the van. I imagine every inch of storage counts on a road trip like this.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a 12v solar electrical system. I was considering a 12 volt hand vacuum. We may be adding another puppy to the crew. Someone reached out to me, about a cane corso puppy who was the runt of his litter, in need a home. Dude thinks it'd be a good fit, and I'm not opposed to the idea. If that happens, I 100% need a solid solution lol.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Would using a painters drop sheet to cover as much surface area as practical be an option? The heavy cotton/lightweight canvas type.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

clipke said:


> We may be adding another puppy to the crew. ...cane corso...



:surprise: Wowzers! I'm not sure "Go big or go home" really applies in this case...but that's going awfully big, in any case! More power to ya, if you're sure you can handle that level of challenge!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Dunkirk said:


> Would using a painters drop sheet to cover as much surface area as practical be an option? The heavy cotton/lightweight canvas type.


Not sure how practical that would be. I currently have laminate flooring, and wooden paneling for everything in terms of walls and counters, etc. We have pretty constant air flow with our ceiling vent/fan so fur gets everywhere even if we had something covering a good amount of surface area.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

K-9 Top Coat ---- they run about 90$ US each -- they're like lycra body suits for dogs. But the dogs are supposed to be comfortable in them and not over-heat. They would not eliminate shedding but would keep the fur in greater proximity to the dogs. 



At this stage, I wouldn't want to be carting around a new pup, however. Not in already close quarters.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

I believe food makes a huge difference. Mine has been on raw since I got here at just a couple months old. Everybody keeps complaining about this shedding thing with GSDs? I would find a small amount of hair here and there, but not anything I would complain about. I have a sheet that I use to cover my bed. I wash it a couple times a week. No real problems.

Then Shasta had her first heat. She blew her coat and that was a MESS!!!! I figured, okay, this is what everybody was talking about! Dang! I thought I got a non shedder!

A month later, back to normal. A little hair here and there. I brush her daily of course, but she doesn't even fill the brush with hair. I attribute it to the food. 

As for adding a pup, I would say no way I would even consider it! They take so much time and energy to raise them right. I don't think on the road would be fair to the pup, you, or the other 2 dogs. My 2 cents.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Embrace the hair. Adds fiber to the diet:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I ended up buying a cordless vacuum. Not sure if my solar power system will be able to recharge it but it's nice and clean in here now haha.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A duster buster sure can help. A canine corso pup that is a runt - those runts can get awfully big- bigger then even standard size. Kind of tight quarters for a dog that size and three can easily be a crowd. If any issues were to arise it could be a disaster. You have a good thing going. I would pass on the pup that someone is trying to unload on you.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> A duster buster sure can help. A canine corso pup that is a runt - those runts can get awfully big- bigger then even standard size. Kind of tight quarters for a dog that size and three can easily be a crowd. If any issues were to arise it could be a disaster. You have a good thing going. I would pass on the pup that someone is trying to unload on you.


Planning on being in a bigger vehicle, likely a bus before he's fully grown. Only reason I'm considering it!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is good idea to make sure you speak to some canine corso people as to where this pup is coming from and to make sure that is the right match. So many people get dogs for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> It is good idea to make sure you speak to some canine corso people as to where this pup is coming from and to make sure that is the right match. So many people get dogs for all the wrong reasons.


I think I've decided against it. I make videos and it's already hard to record while holding the two dogs I currently have. Not sure how I'd manage with a third.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Three powerful male dogs isn't something I would personally take on, particularly if one is a cane corso (same sex aggression is pretty common). 

But it's your decision! I'd keep it simple for now and enjoy the journey.


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Would using a painters drop sheet to cover as much surface area as practical be an option? The heavy cotton/lightweight canvas type.


I am unclear on this. Put it over the dog, or over me?


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

clipke said:


> Hey all. As some of you know, we've been living in my van, traveling the country for about a week now. Both dogs shed a good bit, but Jax sheds a whole not more and it's a whole lot more noticeable. Other than regularly brushing him, is there anything I can do to cut down on the shedding? Also does anyone have any tips for cleaning the fur? I feel like my van is absolutely covered in it. I cleaned like 2 days ago, and it's already an overwhelming mess again.


You have entirely the wrong attitude and are doomed to failure. Don't ask me how I know. Your best approach is to start a side business of dog hair woven rugs, sweaters, and baby blankets. It is the only reasonable means of dealing with a GSD. Hire a cheap labor crew to brush the dog 24/7. You won't run out of hair. People love the baby blankets. If you decide to open a factory, get a second GSD.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

wm97 said:


> I am unclear on this. Put it over the dog, or over me?


Drape it over everything you don't want dog hair on.


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Drape it over everything you don't want dog hair on.


That's pretty much everything.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

wm97 said:


> You have entirely the wrong attitude and are doomed to failure. Don't ask me how I know. Your best approach is to start a side business of dog hair woven rugs, sweaters, and baby blankets. It is the only reasonable means of dealing with a GSD. Hire a cheap labor crew to brush the dog 24/7. You won't run out of hair. People love the baby blankets. If you decide to open a factory, get a second GSD.


LOLOLOLOL:grin2:


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

wm97 said:


> That's pretty much everything.



Yep.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have heard dog blowers work well to get all the loose extra hair out and cuts down on all the hair everywhere. I have been wanting to get one they can be pricey.


----------



## Bigboss322 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello, guys I also have my own RV, I want to thank you all for the advice. That helped me a lot. I never had this kind of problem with my dog, maybe he is more resistant than I thought, or maybe our trips are not so long and he can handle these few days that we are not home. The hardest part for me was making this RV because I didn't buy one already done but I made it on my own. I thought that it's better for me because I could customize the RV as I wanted it to be more comfortable for me and my dog. Fortunately, I found this site 10 Best RV Inverter Reviews 2020 – Expert Buying Guide which helped me choose a good inverter because I am really not very good at these things.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When we take our dogs in our RV I sweep twice a day at least. At my stick-n-bricks I sweep every day. I also brush my dogs every day. I still get fur 
"tumble weeds" all the time. The struggle is real. I am thinking a stick vac in the RV might work better than a broom.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

car2ner said:


> When we take our dogs in our RV I sweep twice a day at least. At my stick-n-bricks I sweep every day. I also brush my dogs every day. I still get fur
> "tumble weeds" all the time. The struggle is real. I am thinking a stick vac in the RV might work better than a broom.


I use a rechargeable stick vac and it's really handy.


----------

